# Rocket Plus Pid v3 - E61 grouphead plug bolt size



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone know the size (thread and length) of the plug bolt on a Rocket E61 grouphead?

I'll be able to pull it out tonight but haven't got a reference bolt to test against (to make sure I'm measuring it correctly)

This may be a stupid question but are threads a standard 'tightness' i.e. the number of turns per x


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The standard e61 bolt is m6x1

I imagine it is the same on the Rocket, but no guarantee of that.

The bolt will have a gasket on it, so you just need to screw it in tight, but don't overdo it.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

lovely stuff, I'd read somewhere else it was M6 so that's enough for me!


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

after some googling does the 1 of m6x1 refer to the pitch (apparently the correct term for how tight the thread is)


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

JackBlackmore said:


> after some googling does the 1 of m6x1 refer to the pitch (apparently the correct term for how tight the thread is)


It does.


----------

